# Drainage Questions



## jeffcrum (Jul 9, 2019)

My wife and I are starting from scratch on our backyard due to pesky weeds and numerous kinds of grass, not to mention that the previous owners did not care for the grass and the majority of it is dead.

We have removed all previous grass and installed a new sprinkler system. After digging the trenches, we found that there is a lot of standing water within those trenches after even the slightest rainfall. (Note: our ground is rock hard!). We never noticed much standing water when the grass was previously there as there is a grade away from the house and it seemed to work well. Now I'm curious before we decide to lay our sod is this picture below going to be a problem or will the new compost, topsoil and sod help with the distribution of the water?


----------

